
On Naming Startups (with Ruby) - rms
http://daniellefong.com/2008/03/01/on-naming-startups-with-ruby/
======
petercooper
Too many WHOIS queries too quickly and you can get throttled :( Also checking
for an A record first is a _lot_ faster with no real need for threading
(although I guess it could help). I rigged up a basic bash script to do this:
<http://gist.github.com/63893> \- You just call it with _da nameofdomain.com_
(if you call it "da", that is) and if a domain is in use you get a response
almost instantly.

And then.. you could just skip the Ruby and do it from Bash:

# da {fox,web,net,though}{whatever,a,b,c}{d,e,f}.com

Bash will the do the permutations for you.. :)

------
rms
<http://www.bustaname.com/> is one of the existing services. Anything that
lets you have more complex rules?

------
bobbyi
> Who’d have known so many things ending in ‘anola’ would be untaken?

It's surprising that people don't want "anal" in their name? Really?

